# Ever see an asianredneck?



## helljack6 (Aug 15, 2008)

hey ya'll, just thought i'd drop in from one of the many wondermous internet linkages from the sky.

Love the website, lots of good ol' information here about the thing I love doing the most, cooking on a grill/smoker. If ya'll are ever out in NEBRASKA (sorry you Iowegans, LMAO) gimme a holler and let's get together and do some cooking.

Smoking Nutz, I want rights to my last name back pls, hehehe.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Yep, I have seen an Asian redneck.   When I lived in Mobile, Alabama, a guy I worked with was born in Vietnam, moved to Mobile when he was 1 or 2........the rest is history.......he didn't look like he should have a southern accent, but he sure did.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

hi, nutz - welcome to SMF -

lots of good folks ehre form all over and we're glad to see you here.

i would guess that you might have some interesting things to contribute, assuming that you blend asia with smoking and bbq. i for one would love to see some recipes and q-view, if you're of a mind to share.

if you have any questions or want to start up a discussion, be sure to sing out - we don't stand on ceremony much here and new voices are always welcome!


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 15, 2008)

Well that's just down right funny right there. I'm from Vietnam as well, came over on the Babylift of 75, and yeah, it's kinda odd when us asians get rambling on real fastlike with a southern accent.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad ta have ya!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Nutzman, I'm a female version of the asian redneck (my profile has my pic) and you'd never know it if I didn't open my mouth. Love NASCAR (go Jr. #88) and my favorite hobbies are smoking meat(s) and deep sea fishing. 

Glad ya joined us as SMF. Sounds as if you'll be a great addition to the forum!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## erain (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome to smf, ck out the freeecourse and any questions just ask. cant wait to see some of your qview!!!


----------



## lovetosmoke (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do


----------



## mrwizardgi (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not too far from you over in Gretna.  Welcome to the best smoking board, with the best bunch of advice givers around.  I've found this board to be extremely useful!

Good smoke to you!

J-


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya'll are going to make me cry here momentarily. I ain't received this much of a welcome since, well getting of the plane coming home from Iraq......(Flashback)

It was a hot day in August of 07, the 10th to be exact....two chartered buses humping down I-80 coming from a 16 hour ride from Indiana, the 734th Trans Battalion was coming home!

We got picked up 10 miles out of Kearney by the Nebraska Patriot Guard riders, a few state troopers and by the time we pulled in to our destination in Downtown every city civil service vehicle had pulled in to escort our convoy, each flying that flag of freedom.

We stepped off the buses and walked the "last mile" to be with our families and unlike Iraq, where stepping off the plane you're met with a wall of inferno heat, we were met with that sweet smell of midwest hometown grilling!

(End Flashback)

Thanks ya'll, really appreciate the warm reception to the site. I've been digging round here and there and got alot of reading to do but have no fears, my Q-view is coming soon!!!

Sumo: They're making a left turn!!! Man I can't stand NASCAR! Come back after a commercial and they're still making left turns! LMAO


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

in light of your last post, allow me to also be the first to thank you very much for your service to our country.

i'm sure that many others feel the same ~


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 15, 2008)

Well said ... well said ... 

Hey now, don't knock the left hand turns ... occasionally they do have road races that make them turn right, and even go straight!!!


----------



## monty (Aug 15, 2008)

Nutzman,

I am honored to welcome you to our friendly little niche on the web. Enjoy your time with us as we all share our knowledge and experiences.

Cheers!


----------



## vandman (Aug 15, 2008)

the Vietnamese are chiming in.....

Ha, im vietnamese too and kind of redneck (not really just love fishing/hunting and que-ing) and from the south....TEXAS that is.

Welcome, i have learned a lot in this forum.  Very friendly folks. Have fun


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 15, 2008)

Spent 6 years in Fort Hood, TX, 3 of that was driving back and forth from Fort Sam Houston. Man I love that place, I got horses down there too!!! I'm a true asianredneck!

Everyone, thanks soooooooo much for the warm welcome here, i've been to other sites with the gigabillions of members and the new people there are just that, another number. I can already tell this site is different. Thanks again for having me. I'll contribute all I can!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 16, 2008)

Your nutzman.  Welcome.


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  Nice intro.  Rednecks come in all shapes, sizes and colors.  You never know.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 16, 2008)

welcome to smf bro.  lookin forward to cyberchillin and checking out your qview and any ideas that you may have!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 16, 2008)

Grettings Nutzman!
Thank you for your service! thank you for sharing that flash back!
Like Laurel, I too am a JUNE BUG #88 fan who drives The National Guard car on Sundays and sometimes the Navy car on Sat. One of my favorite things about NASCAR is that it is the only sport that honors our armed services every race! Maybe we can recuit ya!! lol!!
Happy smokes, can't wait to see your q-vue!!
BBQG


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 16, 2008)

Sumo: They're making a left turn!!! Man I can't stand NASCAR! Come back after a commercial and they're still making left turns! LMAO







[/quote]

Hey Nutz..glad to have join us at SMf. We respect all opinions here, But we shouldn't directly put down something you personally do not like. I personally am a big fan of NASCAR. If you don't like something try being a little more courteous. eg: (I am not a fan of NASCAR...but that's just my MHO) We are a family here and there are alot of different hobbies and pastimes that cover the entire world on this forum and we welcome all.

Again, Welcome Nutz, hope to hear more from you and looking forward to some good Q-View


----------



## desertlites (Aug 16, 2008)

howdy nuts-good friend I met from the boat lift was Boon Ping Sisamamfu-(Laos) -police officer Had to leave-find his way here-became good friends-we tought each other alot. glad u found us welcome to the site.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have ya


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 17, 2008)

That was more less a joke about nascar, a line from Jeff Dunham's Spark of Insanity Ventriliquist Comedian routine, one of his characters is Bubba Jay who says ALMOST the same line. I modified it here. I thought that was a given since I said LMAO at the end.

For those interested, here's the link to the slideshow of our homecoming, seeing them for the first time tonight as i write this, but here's a picture of me: http://picasaweb.google.com/jeverett...78848159053858 

part of a complete slide show, and the following link is a second slide show.

http://www.imagefactoryphotography.c...deshows/Heros/

We lost 4 over the course of a year, and there's a girl in our unit, if you see her name tag "Matheny" she lost her brother 2 days after spending a week with him, he was deployed 50 miles away from us. 

Enjoy, I have yet to watch them completely.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nutzman: Nice pictures, my oldest son was in the 518th Guntruck Co. in Iraq. He will be redeployin some where in Nov 09. Thank you fer yer service.

Don't worry to much bout the NASCAR thin, I have been buddies with laurel (sumo) fer a bit an know she took no offense to it. Some folks just get a bit overzealous at times. Again, glad ta have ya!

An, Jeff Dunham is great!


----------



## agmeyer (Aug 21, 2008)

I used to live in Lincoln, NE before moving to South Dakota for 11 years and finally back to Sedala, MO.   Remember, When the Huskers lose a football game (which may not happen all that often some years) go out for supper in Lincoln, you won't have to stand in line.   Enjoy the Runza'a and Valentino's pizza and think of me lost without them.    If you are young enough go to the SideTrack on Friday night sometimes.  Enjoy the Smoke Rings.  Rich


----------



## cman95 (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome home troop!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Also welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 21, 2008)

Got a buddy.....His License plate says Viet-Neck, So ya I kinda know some.

Welcome


----------



## kajun (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome nutzman...only thing i love more than smoked pork meat is  PHO!!!....my favorite is pho dac biet....with the tripe and tendon in it!...i eat this atleast twice a month..if not i go into withdraws.. lol welcome back home also!


----------



## helljack6 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh man, I feel so redneck. Being asian, Vietnamese more precisely and not even knowing a single Vietnamese meal, other than Pho Thai. Sounds like me and eatting Menudo, gotta eat it at least twice a month or I get really irritable.

Thinking about getting my plate to say Got Rice, not sure if the state will let that one go tho!


----------



## sea_munky (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Nutzman!   Thanks for your service and I hope you enjoy the site as much as I do.

I'm another relocated Vietnamese guy.  Not a full redneck, more of a deep rosy tan.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pho is delicious and if you ever want ideas of other delicious dishes to try, or Vietnamese recipes, lemme know!


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the smf....................Glad to have you here..................


----------

